# ***troll alert***



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Troll Hunter!

I love that movie!


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


>


LOL!

Did you make this or find it on the internet?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Internet. It's a movie poster from _Troll Hunter_. Awesome flick.

The writing is via BlueBeam.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Sure are quite a few of them lately, huh?

Makes me wonder if we're being "invaded" via some other site.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Sure are quite a few of them lately, huh?
> 
> Makes me wonder if we're being "invaded" via some other site.


Probably some disgruntled LoveShackers. Turnera must have done something to piss them off.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

That time of year when they come out of hiding ( high school / college ) to start wonderful threads about small penises, gf who had too many partners and swinging....happy, happy, joy,joy.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

richie33 said:


> That time of year when they come out of hiding ( high school / college ) to start wonderful threads about small penises, gf who had too many partners and swinging....happy, happy, joy,joy.


And sometimes about their girlfriend who has too many small swinging penises.


----------



## Vulcan2013 (Sep 25, 2013)

They really came out of the woodwork this week. Almost like there's a formula. No clowns yet...


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm dreading the inevitable thread that involves infidelity and midgets.

I always get drawn into those.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> Troll Hunter!
> 
> I love that movie!


I loved that movie also.

But the subtitles killed me.

Spoken language was what - Swedish?


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Beside woodchuck what other trolls (or one's you suspect) you have noticed.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Fozzy said:


> And sometimes about their girlfriend who has too many small swinging penises.


LOL!!


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

JohnA said:


> Beside woodchuck what other trolls (or one's you suspect) you have noticed.


My favorite was the guy who was engaged to a woman in the Netherlands, and claimed the fiancee's brother told him it was a tradition for the bridegroom to give the brother and his buds blowjobs. Then the brother was blackmailing him, threatening to tell the fiancee; the groom struggled with telling his fiancee or paying the blackmail. 

That one was classic.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

NotLikeYou said:


> I'm dreading the inevitable thread that involves infidelity and midgets.
> 
> I always get drawn into those.


That would be short thread.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

TDSC60 said:


> I loved that movie also.
> 
> But the subtitles killed me.
> 
> Spoken language was what - Swedish?


I believe it was Norse.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

NotLikeYou said:


> I'm dreading the inevitable thread that involves infidelity and midgets.
> 
> I always get drawn into those.


Yeah. It's always the little things that trip you up, huh? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

NotLikeYou said:


> I'm dreading the inevitable thread that involves infidelity and midgets.
> 
> I always get drawn into those.


Oh but we need more midget threads....


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

workindad said:


> That would be short thread.


They like to called "little" threads.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

What is a little troll called? A trollette?


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> What is a little troll called? A trollette?


A trolley, of course!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

technovelist said:


> A trolley, of course!


Oh yeahhhhhh....:surprise:


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

GusPolinski said:


> Sure are quite a few of them lately, huh?
> 
> Makes me wonder if we're being "invaded" via some other site.


Don't worry ....it's winter break...it will clear up when school starts back up.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

workindad said:


> That would be short thread.


Remember the guy with the WW, the rodeo clown, and his friends?

That was a colorful thread!


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

I kind of enjoy the "Teaser Troll".

You know the one that start off with the "I suspect" but have no proof. I week later has a small tease about catching her in some lie and want's to know "What to Do?". We all start in with VAR and PI and staying calm. He's got us all hooked by page 5. My own TAM Fantasy Land.

Then He finds out the Truth about his wife sc-wing her boss on the board room table and strings us along for the confront... Monday Morning at the office. We all want to be there to rail on our demons.

... WTF... I guess after living it for real you have a sense of what a real TAM Betrayal is. It's pretty bleak. I've lived it for the past 6+ years. Nothing shocks me anymore. Don't dis that Satire... the humor is needed.

BTW... I thought the Rodeo Clowns were Midgets?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

RWB said:


> BTW... I thought the Rodeo Clowns were Midgets?


After a while one can easily lose track.:grin2:


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Sure are quite a few of them lately, huh?
> 
> Makes me wonder if we're being "invaded" via some other site.


Probably that Shack down the road.

The trolls over there dominate the place. After 7 years there (and finally giving up on it) I could spot a troll post in the infidelity forum from a mile away. Unfortunately the same can't be said for the moderators there.

The mods here seem to really have it together, by comparison.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

I think there's been a lot more troll threads as of late then mentioned here already. I never get past reading a paragraph, or two, into the first post, then I'm gone. I don't ever open those threads again.

...Although, some of the beta BH's we've seen here the last 6 month have had me hoping that they were actually trolls. I cringe when I read how emasculated these guys have become. I honestly don't know which is worse, the trolls, or the whipping boy BH's...


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> I think there's been a lot more troll threads as of late then mentioned here already. I never get past reading a paragraph, or two, into the first post, then I'm gone. I don't ever open those threads again.
> 
> ...Although, some of the beta BH's we've seen here the last 6 month have had me hoping that they were actually trolls. I cringe when I read how emasculated these guys have become. I honestly don't know which is worse, the trolls, or the whipping boy BH's...


The beta BH's are classic troll story content because it p$sses so many people off and gets them emotionally engaged.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

workindad said:


> That would be short thread.


...pun intended >


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Vulcan2013 said:


> They really came out of the woodwork this week. Almost like there's a formula. *No clowns yet*...


Remember the last one. So outrageous... the circus is in town!


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

Hope Shimmers said:


> Probably that Shack down the road.
> 
> The trolls over there dominate the place. After 7 years there (and finally giving up on it) I could spot a troll post in the infidelity forum from a mile away. Unfortunately the same can't be said for the moderators there.
> 
> The mods here seem to really have it together, by comparison.


To be fair to that other site I'm a member and got some good feedback. I stopped posting because after a while I realized it's mostly for 20 something's who are trying to get a date.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

RWB said:


> I kind of enjoy the "Teaser Troll".
> 
> You know the one that start off with the "I suspect" but have no proof. I week later has a small tease about catching her in some lie and want's to know "What to Do?". We all start in with VAR and PI and staying calm. He's got us all hooked by page 5. My own TAM Fantasy Land.
> 
> ...


I look forward to the troll threads. Some of them are hilarious.


----------



## Kobold (Dec 5, 2015)

My troll-o-meter has been somewhat off kilter ever since I read the news story about the guy who caught his own dad plowing his wife in their children's bedroom after a family get together. If he had come here to tell his story instead of you know, pistol whipping his father, I think it's safe to say that we all would've been doing a collective  on that one and boy would we have been wrong.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Kobold said:


> My troll-o-meter has been somewhat off kilter ever since I read the news story about the guy who caught his own dad plowing his wife in their children's bedroom after a family get together. If he had come here to tell his story instead of you know, pistol whipping his father, I think it's safe to say that we all would've been doing a collective  on that one and boy would we have been wrong.


Read @Lone Shadow's thread.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

When I was looking for a place like this to talk and seek advice in October, I saw the LS place on my Google Search and passed it up. I figured any site with that name was the opposite of where I wanted to be lol. I think I'm glad I didn't even click the link there.

I'm sure I fall for a lot of the troll posts, because I caught my dad's 2nd wife cheating on him with my sister's fiance. And I'm sure if he'd have gone anywhere for help, he'd have been laughed at. I'd hate to do that to someone after seeing that.


----------



## Lone Shadow (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah. It's not pleasant, but it can happen.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Oh but we need more midget threads....


Some troll will give you a good juicy story with clowns and midgets as a Christmas present haha!


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Heatherknows said:


> To be fair to that other site I'm a member and got some good feedback. I stopped posting because after a while I realized it's mostly for 20 something's who are trying to get a date.



Really, is it mostly guys. JK. I already have a gf. Well, I am off.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

honcho said:


> Some troll will give you a good juicy story with clowns and midgets as a Christmas present haha!



Hi, I am Frodo, and my Elven gf keeps using me as a foot stool. 

Lately, she keeps asking me for a ring as well. I just want to disappear sometimes, but she keeps calling me precious. Ugh, I do not know what to do.

I just want to sit back and inhale my halfling leaves, but she sends me on errands like some freaking quest.

Should I throw her into a volcano?


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

RWB said:


> BTW... I thought the Rodeo Clowns were Midgets?


Perhaps it depends on the rodeo.

https://youtu.be/89anvuO9l1g


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

honcho said:


> Some troll will give you a good juicy story with clowns and midgets as a Christmas present haha!


Clowns and midgets and a jumpy gym.


----------

